# Needing a license to sell morels by law?



## kojak (Apr 23, 2015)

I had read that you now need a license to morels in Michigan? Is that true?


----------



## jessnjlou (Apr 22, 2015)

It is my understanding that the license is only to sell morels. In order to sell them you will have to take a state sponsored class and get a license.


----------



## cnewbykkn (May 14, 2014)

I "give them away" and ask for donations.....


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's what you need to do to sell Wild Mushrooms

http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=...f/2015/04/holdholdstate_puts_ok_stamp_on.html


----------



## raccoonjunky (Mar 12, 2014)

What about selling spores? Spores are not to be used as a food source , so can someone sell spores without a certification? What about selling morel mycelium? Is either of these two legal to sell without a certification?


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Foragers must attend an all-day class and score 80 percent or higher on the test. So if you have missed 20% of the questions that concerns me since you should be 100% correct to be sure you are selling the correct species. I don't need a test since I've been eating all I have sold for the last 30 years and have been eating all kinds of wild mushrooms for 55 years. If I wasn't picking the right ones why am I still living. I should be Grandfathered in. If a person gets 20% wrong answers then that person has a chance of picking the wrong ones. There lies the problem with the test for the license.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

morelseeeker said:


> Foragers must attend an all-day class and score 80 percent or higher on the test. So if you have missed 20% of the questions that concerns me since you should be 100% correct to be sure you are selling the correct species. I don't need a test since I've been eating all I have sold for the last 30 years and have been eating all kinds of wild mushrooms for 55 years. If I wasn't picking the right ones why am I still living. I should be Grandfathered in. If a person gets 20% wrong answers then that person has a chance of picking the wrong ones. There lies the problem with the test for the license.





morelseeeker said:


> Foragers must attend an all-day class and score 80 percent or higher on the test. So if you have missed 20% of the questions that concerns me since you should be 100% correct to be sure you are selling the correct species. I don't need a test since I've been eating all I have sold for the last 30 years and have been eating all kinds of wild mushrooms for 55 years. If I wasn't picking the right ones why am I still living. I should be Grandfathered in. If a person gets 20% wrong answers then that person has a chance of picking the wrong ones. There lies the problem with the test for the license.


There are only 50 questions on the test so you can't get many wrong in order to fail. I think the bar should be set a little higher but still leave in a little leniency for stupid mistakes such as misunderstanding a question.

The exam was very easy and 3 of us got all of the questions right including the bonus questions. Most everyone passed the test on April 15th.

Not everyone there was interested in selling mushrooms. We had a park ranger who wanted to be educated on wild edibles to share the knowledge with her guests.


----------



## Shiitake Creek (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes you do, in any facet including as spores or as a tissue culture if it is an actual fruiting body specimen. The dept of ag patrols fb and Craigslist looking for ppl trying to subcert the law and will fine you or worse for repeat offenders. It is a critical violation for and food establishment to sell wild mushrooms not obtained from certified sources. The good ol days are done in that regard. However the exam and course are fairly simple, if you have the knowledge base.


----------



## Shiitake Creek (Mar 1, 2018)

Feel free


----------

